# second batch



## tim huang (Mar 20, 2022)

my protein slicer
Yoshimi Kato AS 210 western micarta handle 
Zamai AS Suji 240
why dont i choose handmake Suji? well i need a crazy thin edge, Zamai meet the requirement....i do think about Hinoura A2, i like its tall profile but its too thick. Since i only use them on slicing them why dont i choose a thin one? (Plus i dont have much budget left after i choose Y Kato)


----------

